# Seedling lighting



## AnObviousAlias (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi I'm one of the lucky ones who can now grow legally in my state and have decided to try a 4 plant indoor grow. I had an experienced friend start to help me but I have not been able to get a hold of him for a while. My issue is this. About a week after my seedlings sprang up I switched from simple daylight (my window) to what I plan on using for my normal indoor grow. Well in at week 3 and my little plants look like crap. I am using the following lighting - 3 - 70w MH phillips CDM T. that should be putting out 6600 lumens each. I had them at just under a foot away from the plants at an 18 hour lighting schedule. So am i cooking the plants maybe? I just dropped them down to the floor this morning so now there is about 2.5 feet away from the bulbs. I can go even further if need because i have my lights on an adjustable rack that can give me a ceiling height of 8ft. Anyways any help would be great. Thks 















Sent from my Z740G using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 13, 2016)

how about more info?

what are the temps in the room?
what size is the grow area you are covering?
what is the PH of the water?
and what soil is that?

they look to be getting too much of feed too me


----------



## tcbud (Apr 13, 2016)

With seedlings (under 20 days in age) I usually keep them out of heavy direct light. I don't know much about indoor growing over all. So I'm bumping this thread in hopes someone else will weigh in and lend a hand.


----------



## yarddog (Apr 13, 2016)

When I sprout seeds, I leave them on top of my cabinet until the sprout breaks the surface of the soil. You don't need light until it sprouts.    After that I always just put them in the veg closet with the 8 bulb t5ho's.  Once I have one or two sets of true leaves I repot into happy frog and they take off like a rocket.  I don't have any problems with too much light, but that being said I do keep the seedlings a foot or so away from the light until they get their true leaves.    Not sure if I have to but it works for me.    I do get big stretch during the first few days but that is easily fixed by planting the stalk deep when I repot


----------



## kaotik (Apr 13, 2016)

what soil are you using? 
 i wonder if it's too hot or something, rather than light intensity that's causing the damage. *never seen/used them bulbs though, so don't know if they kick off a lot of heat, even at 70w


----------



## zem (Apr 13, 2016)

the light intensity is most probably not the culprit at least not the only culprit in this. I also suspect burning, too hot soil, I would definitely flush flush flush and make sure the medium is airy and pray


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2016)

:yeahthat:


I think they are toast.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2016)

I have seedlings under T5's.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2016)

Like the others, I suspect the soil.  Though no where did you mention your temps?  And do you have any kind of ventilation set up?


----------

